# Yngwie sucks....



## Richard Tull (Oct 28, 2005)

Well folks, it seems the obese one is showing his ass yet again. The show's off for us. Here's the email from Granada:

I love Krispy Kreme

It seems he pulls this often. He did the same thing to local Dallas band Transcendance a few years ago, even let them get to the day of the show and setup their merchandise booth before telling them. He did the same thing to Progressive Arts guitarist Doug Stapp. What a sorry excuse for a person that guy must be.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 28, 2005)

Richard Tull said:


> Well folks, it seems the obese one is showing his ass yet again. The show's off for us. Here's the email from Granada:
> 
> I love Krispy Kreme
> 
> It seems he pulls this often. He did the same thing to local Dallas band Transcendance a few years ago, even let them get to the day of the show and setup their merchandise booth before telling them. He did the same thing to Progressive Arts guitarist Doug Stapp. What a sorry excuse for a person that guy must be.



That sucks. I'd like to say I'm surprised, but...


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2005)

Shitty deal. So are you still going to the show? I wouldn't but that's me.


On another note, I remember seeing a long time ago, a picture of Yngwie sitting down advertising a package of twinkies I think. The photo was doctored to be like that obviously and there was a caption with it. Anyone know where to find it? It was an awesome pic


----------



## Richard Tull (Oct 28, 2005)

Hell no! He ain't getting another penny of my money! haha!


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

That's absurd.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> That's absurd.



Idd
Good player, lousy person


----------



## TheReal7 (Oct 28, 2005)

he hasnt got any of my money in years and that wont change. He hasnt written anything new in over 10 years.

fuck him


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> fuck him


----------



## Jerich (Oct 28, 2005)

i love Yngwie bashers....I am guessing there was no contract to play the show with Yngwie other then a verbal agreement right? Richard? because he pulls this stuff all the time and i was under the impression everyone knew it. When you get it in Paper you could have sued him for breach of contract but when the venue's get involved they are made to do the dealing you get the short end of the Yngwie stick...I used to play in a Yngwie Tribute band Trilogy back in 1989-90..(and i am/have been ashamed to admit it for years but just recently commited to accepting it) and he came out to two FL shows when we toured and he treated me nicely even giving me a 1988 YJM Strat see me Gallery photo. Then when he fell out of the Public liking he shunned alot of people and bad mouthed them. I have not talked with him in years but do not hate the Talent of the man But the Man Himself GOD COMPLEX PEOPLE always are alone.....


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

Honestly, any enjoyment I would ever get out of his music is ruined by the knowledge that the guy is a grade-a fucking asshole.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 28, 2005)

after meeting Uli Jon Roth ,Yngwie is a Pleasure......hahah!!! respect the talent not the man...he blew his wadd in the early 90's.


----------



## noodles (Oct 28, 2005)

What a fucktard. The guy has talent inversely proportional to his attitude.

Has anyone seen him in the Pantera home videos? Yngwie comes walking towards Dimebag with his super model girlfriend on his arm, and Dime (being Dime) hollers a greeting and offers him a beer.

Yngwie, puffing himself up: I don't drink *beer*.

Dimebag turns to the camera, pulls it really close, puffs himeself up, and says, "I don't drink *beer*." Right in front of Yngwie! Everyone laughs their asses off. Classic.


----------



## TheReal7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahah.. i want to see a clip of that LOL


----------



## SevenatoR (Oct 28, 2005)

Different take on the deal...but you might be able to squeeze the venue for another "big" show since you got hosed on this one. If they really do "feel awful" like they say they do, maybe you can use this for a future hookup.

Just a thought...


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

noodles said:


> What a fucktard. The guy has talent inversely proportional to his attitude.
> 
> Has anyone seen him in the Pantera home videos? Yngwie comes walking towards Dimebag with his super model girlfriend on his arm, and Dime (being Dime) hollers a greeting and offers him a beer.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen that part, but I've seen the one where the roadie offers him a Donut, and he yells "I DON'T LIKE DONUTS". Then the camera zooms in on him and a caption pops up saying "He don't like donuts".


----------



## Naren (Oct 28, 2005)

Very talented guy. Not a very good person. I can think of a few other artists like that. I've heard that Vai, Satriani, and Petrucci are all nice dudes, though. Haven't really heard anything good about Malmsteen though (personality-wise).

That really sucks for you, Richard Tull...


----------



## Richard Tull (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh well. I still love his music.


----------



## Ken (Oct 30, 2005)

Add to all of this the fact that "music business" should be an oxymoron. We all know the business end of it sucks. Always has, always will. Jerich is right; the band should've gotten something in writing.

Notice in the email it says that "Yngwie's Mgmt" made the call. They aren't exactly puppets. We don't even know if the order came from the donut hole of the Kreme lover himself.


----------



## Nik (Oct 30, 2005)

Richard Tull said:


> Hell no! He ain't getting another penny of my money! haha!



I'm real sorry dude...

But if I were you, I'd still go and then throw shit at him.

Then you get to enjoy his music AND get your revenge.

But that's just me.


----------



## Richard Tull (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, it was only a gig. Nothing to make or break us but it would've fulfilled something I'd wanted since I was a little kid. The funny thing is, we were told he only wanted one opening act for time reasons, pushed awesome guitarist Michael Harris into our slot, and put a REGGAE band into Michael's slot, right before he went on!


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 30, 2005)

Richard, that leads me to think that he must of been intimidated by you and Michael Harris. To me your music is more enjoyable and inspirational to listen to than Yngwie playing the same old licks and sweep arpeggio progressions again and again. So i say fuck him


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2005)

Richard Tull said:


> Yngwie sucks....


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Naren said:


> Very talented guy. Not a very good person. I can think of a few other artists like that. I've heard that Vai, Satriani, and Petrucci are all nice dudes, though. Haven't really heard anything good about Malmsteen though (personality-wise).


----------



## Chris D (Oct 31, 2005)

It seems that every now & then he'll do an interview in a guitar-mag that makes you think "maybe he's not a total arsehole after all"... then you hear about something like this... oh well


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 31, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> It seems that every now & then he'll do an interview in a guitar-mag that makes you think "maybe he's not a total arsehole after all"... then you hear about something like this... oh well



Idd


----------



## joeydego (Mar 1, 2006)

Its a real shame.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's why I've never wanted to meet him. I've always been afraid he'd do or say something that pissed me off, and then I wouldn't be able to listen to his music anymore.


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2006)

Um, guys, this was a show from October of last year - holy mother of resurrected threads, Batman.


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 6, 2006)

When he came to JAXX club he said:

*austrian/hungarian whatever he is accent*

"Vhat iz dees? I am beegah dan deez speekahs!"

He was referring to the PA system (which honestly is rather crummy at jaxx it's all freakin bass)


----------



## noodles (Mar 6, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> He was referring to the PA system (which honestly is rather crummy at jaxx it's all freakin bass)



Actually, the PA at Jaxx is pretty damn good. The soundman is a completely different story...


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2006)

noodles said:


>


----------

